# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Neoprenschuhe

## Gast

hallo alle mann...

ich bin am berlegen ob ich mir neoprenschuhe hohle....

denn meist wenn ich im frhjahr oder herbst sufe wo das wasser so ca. 1 C warm ist sich die fe leicht blau-lila nach dem surfen frben *grins...* 

joa aber anderseitzs liegen die boots im sommer nur rum und man sieht echt reudich aus wenn man die beim surfen anhatt..

naja was sacht ihr dazu?


gut ciao..

----------


## Gast

Hi! (Wenn auch alle Frauen gemeint sind ;-))
Wenn's richtig kalt ist Schuhe an, fertig aus. Was bringt's wenn man sonst anstelle wieder surfen zu gehen mit Grippe daheim hockt??? Ist dann doch echt egal wie's aussieht.
Sobald es wieder warm genug ist, braucht man sie ja dann nicht mehr anziehen.

----------


## Gast

und welchen bikini soll ich mir kaufen? is nich dein ernst - wenn du kalte fuesse hast, dann kauf dir schuhe ! da gibt es doch keine zwei meinungen. und uncooler bist du damit auch nicht.was soll's dann liegen die halt im sommer im schrank - dein winterpulli ja doch auch.  und wenn du dich echt uncool mit schuhen fuehlst, dann kauf dir halt keine und steh's durch wie ein mann und jammer nicht, dann aber auch im 3er anzug ohne haube und handschuhe  oder am einfachsten....surf doch nur im sommer.

----------


## Gast

Die Schluppendebatte kommt wirklich immer wieder...
Wenn du in die erste ertrmmerte Glasflasche getreten bist, etc. fhrst du auch als berzeugter Barfufahrer mit booties - ich wei wovon ich spreche :p.
Mit den 'normalen' Schnitten durch Steine oder Muscheln kann man ja noch leben. Aber wie surfmdl schon sagte, es geht doch nichts ber eine gepflegte Grippe oder Lungenentzndung.
Aussehen steht dabei doch garnicht zur Diskussion. Es gibt Leute die ziehen sich sogar ber die Wollsocken in den Neos noch Plastiktten, die sie mit Einmachgummis befestigen. Ihren Modeberater haben die sicherlich auch nicht gefragt :)

----------


## Gast

Genau!!! Wenn ihr nur wegen des aussehens Surft dann seit ihr eh fehl am Platze.Selbst im Sommer bin ich berzeugter Schuhsurfer(3 gebrochene Zehen durchs Barfusurfen zeigen halt wirkung)Und es gibt den ein oder anderen Profisurfer der auch so denkt(z.b.Lars Petersen)Aber wichtig ist dann halt auch das der Schuh richtig sitzt!Aloha

----------


## Gast

...aber alle die nicht ganz so grobmotorisch sind wie der helden-naish haben barfu deutlich mehr gefhl beim surfen. ist ja auch klar, weiches neopren zwischen schlaufen und pads: die schlaufe muss grer und verliert stabilitt und nach unten wird es schwammig - das brett gehorcht nicht direkt. 
meine meinung: so lange es irgendwie geht ohne schuhe!! und zu dem kleinen risiko mit den scherben: mit schuhen trittst du  in n nagel, und dann? nie wieder surfen? schusicheres kevlar in die schuhsole?

----------


## Gast

Ich surf auch gern ohne Neoprensschuhe, aber ich kme nicht auf die Idee bei Eisesklte ohne auf's Wasser zu gehen. Klar fhlt es sich ohne Schuhe anders an, aber wenn es richtig kalt ist oder aber ich wei, dass die Gefahr an dem Spot gro ist, in ne Scherbe o.. rein zu treten zieh ich meine Schuhe an! Lieber ein mal fters die Schuhe angehabt als krank zu werden und derzeit geht jawohl keiner mehr ohne Schuhe auf's Wasser, oder doch? Mir wre es jedenfalls zu kalt an den Fen!
Und vor allem wre das Aussehen mit Schuhen das letzte was mich daran hindern wrde, sie anzuziehen. (Und da sag noch mal einer Frauen wren eitel!)

----------


## Gast

Hab mir einen "Ascan Titan" zugelegt, ist super, warme Fsse wie in Pelzstiefeln ! Merke: Kopf khl - Fsse warm - macht den reichsten Doktor arm. Ein Spruch von meiner Grossmutter.

----------


## Gast

Jo, das mit den warmen Fen stimmt. Man kann schon eine Erkltung bekommen, wenn nur die Fe kalt werden. Ergo: warme Fe, keine Erkltung.

Ich fhle mich mit Schuhen einfach sicherer. Und aus dem Alter, dass ich gut aussehen mchte (tue ich ohnehin) bin ich schon raus. Ich finde es muss funktionieren und Spass machen. Alles andere ist Nebensache. Und kalte und kaputte Fe funktionieren eben nicht so gut wie warme Fe.

Ich kann die Schuhe von Atan mit 5mm empfehlen. Bullig warm wegen Titanbeschichtung und die Sohle ist aus Latex, d.h. es fhlt sich fast an wie Barfu (wie mit nem Kondom eben). Mit den Schuhen kann man dann auch lnger ;-)).
Gegen Scherben schtzen die Schuhe bestimmt nicht so gut, da die Sohle sehr weich ist. Man fhlt auch jeden Stein.

Morgen gibs Wind in St. Peter. Ich bin dabei :-)))

----------


## Gast

Da gibt es diese Surfer die auch bei 0 Grad ohne Handschuhe , Haube, und schuhe surfen gehen. respekt echt cool. Vielleicht zu cool den nach sptestens 20 minuten sind sie im Bulli verschwunden, dessen stanheizung den ganzen Parkplatz vollqualmt. Dan lieber gescheit angezogen un d mit ewas weniger Kontrolle 2 Stunden in den Wellen Spielen

Ha

----------


## Wavesurfer

Hey Guys,

ihr seid hard ! bei 4 grad auertemperatur schiebe ich das surfen lieber um ein paar monate.

aloha

----------


## Gast

Wenn Du Deine Nieren und einmalige Gesundheit behalten willst dann la zuknftig doch die Vernunft ber die Coolness walten.
Ich fahre im Winter sogar noch 3mm Neoprensocken in 7mm Titaniumbeschichteten Surfschuhen und habe dann nie kalte Fsse. Seit 2 Jahren fahre ich auch im Sommer Schuhe. Kaputter Zehnagel, Schnitte mit anschlieender OP, gebrochene Zehen, ich hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf. Was interessiert mich was die anderen denken. Dabei absolut gar nichts. Ich mache was ich denke und Punkt!

----------

